# Speedcubing New Mexico



## Me (Aug 3, 2016)

In May of 2016, New Mexico had its first official competition, as someone cubing in the state for more than 10 years I was thrilled to finally see a core of dedicated cubers from the state.

I'm going to kick this thread off by gauging interest in an unofficial competition sometime this Fall.

Google Form


----------



## The ZTimeLord (Aug 3, 2016)

Ill do it. Contact me @ [email protected] if you want help planning. Do you want to make it basically a wca comp with no delegate or do you want to draft up some regulations. Ill help either way.

Edit: wrote this before I saw the form. If we go through I'll advertise it as much as possible.


----------

